# Newbie Pandora Question



## FSUinHSV (Apr 9, 2017)

I can't get the Uber app to show the Pandora music controls. I've connected to the car via Bluetooth and aux. I've connected uber and Pandora apps via the link uber gives out. 

Amdroid phone. 2013 Hyundai Sonata car.

Am I missing something obvious or is there just an incompatibility that I'm not aware of?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

Pandora music controls have never shown up in the Uber driver app on my Android phone, and I've done and double checked all of the setup steps and settings. I've seen posts suggesting this just happens to others as well.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

After you link your Pandora account to Uber check the Music setting on your account page and make sure Music is set to On. A "Play Music" button SHOULD appear on your Uber home screen, and when selected it SHOULD open Pandora and let you select your station. I emphasize SHOULD because I had no problem with it, but I've seen a lot of posts from other drivers saying it doesn't work for them. Seems like a compatibility issue between various versions of Android, Uber and Pandora.

When I first started using it I used an Aux cord and never had a problem, but I got a new ride with Bluetooth and now whenever I select "Play Music", it opens Pandora, but 80% of the time it tells me there's no Bluetooth connection. Sometimes I when I disable Bluetooth on my phone and re-enable it Pandora starts to work, but even that's 50/50 so now I just open Pandora outside the Uber app and it has no problem playing via Bluetooth, and Uber notifications and nav commands still mute the music.

The only thing that was useful playing it through the Uber app was the ability to skip a song or pause the music via tiny little control widgets on the Uber home screen. Which means if I wanted to do that while navigating I'd have to bring up the home screen and then go back to navigate which takes a moment to recalculate. By opening it outside the Uber app I have to open the Pandora screen instead, but can bring back the nav screen without it having to recalculate the route.

So even if it never works for you you're not missing out on much. Just pick your favorite music app or source and open it outside of Uber.


----------



## FSUinHSV (Apr 9, 2017)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> After you link your Pandora account to Uber check the Music setting on your account page and make sure Music is set to On. A "Play Music" button SHOULD appear on your Uber home screen, and when selected it SHOULD open Pandora and let you select your station. I emphasize SHOULD because I had no problem with it, but I've seen a lot of posts from other drivers saying it doesn't work for them. Seems like a compatibility issue between various versions of Android, Uber and Pandora.
> 
> When I first started using it I used an Aux cord and never had a problem, but I got a new ride with Bluetooth and now whenever I select "Play Music", it opens Pandora, but 80% of the time it tells me there's no Bluetooth connection. Sometimes I when I disable Bluetooth on my phone and re-enable it Pandora starts to work, but even that's 50/50 so now I just open Pandora outside the Uber app and it has no problem playing via Bluetooth, and Uber notifications and nav commands still mute the music.
> 
> ...


The only interactive piece on the music tab on my account page is a "disconnect" button so I'm assuming it's connected. Thanks for the info. Glad it's not just me.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

FSUinHSV said:


> The only interactive piece on the music tab on my account page is a "disconnect" button so I'm assuming it's connected. Thanks for the info. Glad it's not just me.


Hmmm. On mine at the top there's line that says a Music with an On/Off slide button next to it. Below there's a gray area with the words "Music Settings" out text, and below that the word "Pandora", with the word "Disconnect" next to it. When I change Music to Off, the settings and Pandora text disappear.


----------



## FSUinHSV (Apr 9, 2017)

Just disconnected and reconnected and here's what I get.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

The screens I'm referring to are in the Uber driver app. I open the app, select Account from the bottom menu bar, then select Music from the Account menu and get the screen described above.


----------



## FSUinHSV (Apr 9, 2017)

Yeah. No music option on my account tab.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I use Pandora most of the times, but If I have a Lyft ride or a food delivery, I have to go back to the Uber app after every song, even if I'm not logged on so it will keep playing. The only thing that bothers me is that every week it resets and I have to enter my Pandora account manually and also disconnect the Bluetooth so when I reconnect it will work again. I tried using it with the aux cable, but as soon as pax sees it, they want to use it.



FSUinHSV said:


> Yeah. No music option on my account tab.


You need to log on in order to show up. In mine sometimes it takes 1 ride before the music option shows up.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> I use Pandora most of the times, but If I have a Lyft ride or a food delivery, I have to go back to the Uber app after every song, even if I'm not logged on so it will keep playing. The only thing that bothers me is that every week it resets and I have to enter my Pandora account manually and also disconnect the Bluetooth so when I reconnect it will work again. I tried using it with the aux cable, but as soon as pax sees it, they want to use it.
> 
> You need to log on in order to show up. In mine sometimes it takes 1 ride before the music option shows up.


I see issues like that too. Along with the Bluetooth connection issue, every week or so if I try to start Pandora through the Uber Play Music option it asks me to login, but when I open Pandora without Uber it starts up just fine. I've also found that the music randomly gets really quiet and then comes back after a while when the Uber app is in the foreground, like it does when an Uber notification or nav audio plays. This happens whether or not I start playing Pandora on its own, or through Uber. Basically, there's a lot of bugs to work out before the two apps will play together seamlessly.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> I see issues like that too. Along with the Bluetooth connection issue, every week or so if I try to start Pandora through the Uber Play Music option it asks me to login, but when I open Pandora without Uber it starts up just fine. I've also found that the music randomly gets really quiet and then comes back after a while when the Uber app is in the foreground, like it does when an Uber notification or nav audio plays. This happens whether or not I start playing Pandora on its own, or through Uber. Basically, there's a lot of bugs to work out before the two apps will play together seamlessly.


Yeap, the reason I don't use Spotify, google music or amazon is because my phone only has 1.5 gigs of ram, you have to think about that when Spotify uses at least 700 gig when open and Uber 150, Lyft 150, maps almost 100, another app I use for delivery 100 and Uber rider 100.
Most of it goes into location services but it will hinder the performance of the phone.
I have an SD card with 32 gig and about half is full of music (about 4000 hand picked songs). So when I think the memory is going to be an issue I turn off Pandora and stick to my music or a radio station.


----------



## Ivy Blue (May 12, 2017)

Mine has never worked. I emailed support and got a bunch of canned messages. None of their fixes worked so I just use the Pandora app outside of the Uber app now.


----------



## FSUinHSV (Apr 9, 2017)

I've gone down the support response rabbit hole. We'll see what happens


----------



## Lord Moyne (May 5, 2017)

Is there any way of stopping the "play music" button from showing up and cluttering up your screen?


----------

